# Bobcat 873 w/tracks



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bobcat 873 with tracks. 7k hrs but was told new engine at 6200... Runs good, has lift arm hose leaking, may work on price if you fix it... Pretty tight for the hours, not perfect but a nice machine with a little love... $16500. Located Northern Indiana.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice salt loader


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm guessing it's a single speed machine?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Nice salt loader





m_ice said:


> I'm guessing it's a single speed machine?


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

She gone...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> She gone...
> 
> View attachment 220526


Out of curiosity did you get close to asking price? I have a s185 single speed with 1500 hours I'm thinking about selling


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Out of curiosity did you get close to asking price? I have a s185 single speed with 1500 hours I'm thinking about selling


Semi close, but was into it for dirt... Let me know have a crete guy that needs a 15th... He likes those small frame machines...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Semi close, but was into it for dirt... Let me know have a crete guy that needs a 15th... He likes those small frame machines...


Will do


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I had those metal Loegering OTT on my 863. Those things make the machine practically unstoppable. Loved those for retaining wall work, grading and as counterweight for stability. Not fun to put on or maneuver around but once they are on… look out world.:weightlifter:


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> I had those metal Loegering OTT on my 863. Those things make the machine practically unstoppable. Loved those for retaining wall work, grading and as counterweight for stability. Not fun to put on or maneuver around but once they are on… look out world.:weightlifter:


Any video?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

We run the McLaren rubber over tire tracks on our skids and the second you put them on they become little dozers. I’m leaving them on for snow this year to see how traction is it should work out.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

prezek said:


> Any video?


Lol… Not back then! We were still writing on papyrus for communications so…


----------

